# Training my son help



## tkjohnny (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi my name is John and I'm asking for a little help.
I was a bodybuilder back in the 80s from 85 to 92 to be more accurate. I know times have changed since then with better diets and supplements.
My son who is 19 finally realized what was in his blood, [His dads passion for bodybuilding]
I been training him for the past 7 months putting on size and mass, steroid free, and now he wants to start cutting to look good for the summer.
He lost 70 pounds before we started his weight training. He was at 240 and dropped to 170 pounds 9% body fat and his six pack was showing.

After my weight training and diet he is at 190 15% body fat. He has put on and I am assuming around 10 pounds of muscle.
My cutting workout and diet I followed back when I was training isn't going to work because I was juicing back then...

Without having to spending hours of looking for the right diet and workout for him I was wondering if anybody can help me with a simple diet and workout routine to get him to 8 to 10% body fat without losing a pound of muscle mass he put on...

I was thinking of putting him on a 2500 cal diet from his 3500 cal diet  , cardio 45 mins 3 days a week and still hit the weights 5 days a week and go from 6 to 8 reps to 10 to 12 reps per set. With him still consuming 220 grams of protein each day...

Any help we would be great full.
Thanks


----------



## Norman Williams (Apr 11, 2016)

The first sticky in this forum seems to cover half your battle (training 101)


----------

